# UDI ownership



## midwest6 (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone still have the rare udi ownership? We have 8000 pts in a udi ownership at Grand Beach, and have been concerned we only have enough points for a 2 bedroom condo and have been charged maintenance fee for a 3 bedroom in the past, we have a grandfathered in clause that allows us to use a 3 bedroom (we specified before we switched our deed week for points) but should that matter? we can only get a 2 bedroom also with an exchange. We have been pushed hard to switch to trust but will NOT. Also afraid our maintenance fee is starting to look like a trust ownership. Would anyone share a copy of their trust ownership bill, a deeded 3 bedroom bill or a udi 8000 pts bill that doesn't have a grandfathered clause?


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 1, 2015)

*if this helps  attached*



midwest6 said:


> Does anyone still have the rare udi ownership? We have 8000 pts in a udi ownership at Grand Beach, and have been concerned we only have enough points for a 2 bedroom condo and have been charged maintenance fee for a 3 bedroom in the past, we have a grandfathered in clause that allows us to use a 3 bedroom (we specified before we switched our deed week for points) but should that matter? we can only get a 2 bedroom also with an exchange. We have been pushed hard to switch to trust but will NOT. Also afraid our maintenance fee is starting to look like a trust ownership. Would anyone share a copy of their trust ownership bill, a deeded 3 bedroom bill or a udi 8000 pts bill that doesn't have a grandfathered clause?



three bills attached. One of my deeded grand Beach 3 bedroom HOA bills. One Club bill with 3k points associated with my deeded weeks. And lastly, the 17k resale acquired Trust points account.


----------



## midwest6 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Your trust is .15/point our udi is .13/point , I feel like it is creeping up to be equal whether we signed up for the trust or not.
Is there anyone else that still has a udi and is concerned?


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 4, 2015)

De nada

My deeded weeks invoice along with the 3k trust points I got when joining the club gave a total of 22k annual points. That grand beach account now costs me .1277 per point.

The resale trust account which I got off eBay for close to $0.0 cost now cost me .15 per point.   I intend on recouping that through some effort. Hence I found tug etc.  I never signed anything on these points just acquired.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2015)

midwest6 said:


> Thanks for the info. Your trust is .15/point our udi is .13/point , I feel like it is creeping up to be equal whether we signed up for the trust or not.
> Is there anyone else that still has a udi and is concerned?



Your true bill for 2015 was over $900.00 dollars but you had a balance over $600.00 dollars plus which brought down your bill for the year 2015 at a little over $300.00 dollars.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 4, 2015)

Your true bill for 2015 was over $900.00 dollars but you had a balance over $600.00 dollars plus which brought down your bill for the year 2015 at a little over $300.00 dollars.<br/>

Yes, 900 for the club 955+955 or so for each week bringing my total for the allocated 22k points to 2810 or .1277

The credit balance was there because I made a reservation with DRI petsonelle and they told me I had to prepay 75% of the next years fee's based on the prior yes assessment. I will avoid that in the future.


----------

